# Trackball vs Trackpad vs Mouse



## buriedoutback (Feb 21, 2017)

I found a couple old threads, but wanted some updated opinions.

Currently I use a regular wireless mouse. It works ok. I don't have any wrist pain. I'm just looking for a better way to navigate around in Reaper/Final Cut/Photoshop/etc.

I wanted your opinions on the Apple Trackpad and/or Kensington Expert Wireless Trackball (or wired). Google searches show that trackballs/pads are usually preferred over regular mice. 
Please and Thanks. 
I'm open to other suggestions as well, including 'don't bother...stick with your mouse' . 

The reviews for both above-mentioned are generally very good. I've noticed both trackpads and trackballs on desks of pro and rookie mixers.

Thoughts?


----------



## Descent (Feb 22, 2017)

I am using Elecom EX-G Trackball which is like the old wired Logitech mouse but on steroids. I like it a lot, bought it off Amazon. The manufacturer website is all Chinese garble and it was a bit confusing to find the drivers but this mouse is great. It also has some great language on it, like a "Remove Hole" 

Have to clean the ball every once in a while as it gets gunk. 
I also use a Bamboo Fun trackpad for volume rides, drawing out waveforms or more involved editing. Its pen works great, using its mouse is a pain. 

The new version of mine but essentially the same mouse, https://www.amazon.com/ELECOM-M-XT3URBK-Mouse-Trackball-button/dp/B016QCPO0G/ref=dp_ob_title_def

It is a bit slower to mix with trackball at first but I find that I do a lot better with it.


----------



## JumpingInFire (Feb 22, 2017)

I really like trackballs because it is easier to scroll while holding a button down than with a trackpad or mouse.
I don't care for how much you can configure one or the other.
I only care about this one advantage for highlighting waveform sections.


----------



## bostjan (Feb 22, 2017)

I worked for about a year doing production chemical analysis with a trackball (it was what the office manager ordered for us). It was a pretty nice trackball, so it was quite comfortable to use.

I really, deeply, believe that it's a matter of preference. I don't think there is any advantage to using a trackball over a mouse or vice-versa. I think trackballs might continue fading deeper into obscurity as the people more familiar with using them get used to using mice again. 

So, I would only recommend getting something nice and ergonomic, be it a mouse or a trackball or a trackpad. If you find a nice trackball for a good price, go for it, but I would not, personally, opt for an unorthodox pointing technology, unless it personally feels good for you.


----------



## Descent (Feb 22, 2017)

One other advantage of trackball is that it can rest on top of a mixing console as it needs very little space or at least is locked in one place. Drawing waveforms and fades with one is a mess though. It could be done but it not fun. Fader up/down movement automation is also not fun, that's what I use the Wacom for. 

Alternately, you could also get the bigger Wacom pads and even program some shortcut moves. Mine is smaller but has a scrollwheel in the middle that works great for zoom in/out, and I programmed the FN keys for Cut/Paste function. 

I prefer wired mice for production as you could imagine the thing going out on you on the 11th hour of mixing a client masterpiece. 

"No, Lars, can't raise that snare hit by another 1db as my mouse batteries ran out and I have to go out and buy a pair from the corner store".


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Feb 22, 2017)

A few years ago I had a wired Logitech Trackman Wheel like this one:







Unfortunately one the the buttons broke so bad I couldn't fix it. And Logitech stopped making these; now they have a wireless model (I hate changing batteries, so it's a deal breaker to me). Then I came back to an ordinary mouse, which I'm actually more faster with.


----------



## buriedoutback (Feb 22, 2017)

I think I'll wander into a bestbuy or something and actually try out a trackball and see how I like it, then wait till I get some gift cards and purchase one to try with reaper  I'm leaning more towards trackball over trackpad... I didn't like using the touchpad on my macbook for mixing, and I'm assuming the apple trackpad will be similar, just bigger....

Awesome info dudes, Thanks! 



Descent said:


> "No, Lars, can't raise that snare hit by another 1db as my mouse batteries ran out and I have to go out and buy a pair from the corner store".



Or "No lars, I can't turn the bass down another 5db because the batteries in my mouse died."


----------

